# Honda EU2200 starting



## nhraracer90 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello! I bought 2 new Honda EU2200 generators about a year ago. I have always liked Honda stuff because it starts very easy after sitting for awhile and all my other stuff in the past has been great. The issue I have with these generators is that when they sit for awhile (even two weeks), they can be hard to start. You have to pull on the probably 8-10 times before they will start (sometimes more). They are full of fuel (non-ethanol fuel) and the oil level is good. Both on level ground. They run great once they have started and they will start easy after they have been running. Just once they have sat for awhile, they aren't easy like what Honda's are known for. Has anyone else experienced this before with these?

Thanks!


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, I have these generators and several others.

You MUST add a fuel stabilizer to the fuel. The factory warranty depends on it.
After your warranty expires, it'sjust as important

The BEST fuel stabilizer you can use in your generator is STA-BIL 360 Marine. It is blue colored like Aviation 100LL fuel.
Read up on it and you'll understand.

Everything else is 2nd best.


----------



## captaindomon (Aug 19, 2019)

Do you run the carbs dry before you put them away? The 2200's are designed to do that with the new fuel off / engine run switch. Turn them to that setting, turn off econo mode, and let them run until they sputter and die, then turn them off all the way and pull the cord a few more times just to clear the jets. Seems to work great for me, I can leave them for months and they start on the first or second pull.


----------



## nhraracer90 (Oct 10, 2019)

Predator said:


> Yes, I have these generators and several others.
> 
> You MUST add a fuel stabilizer to the fuel. The factory warranty depends on it.
> After your warranty expires, it'sjust as important
> ...


Yes I have been adding some fuel stabilizer. Just the regular STA-BIL


----------



## nhraracer90 (Oct 10, 2019)

captaindomon said:


> Do you run the carbs dry before you put them away? The 2200's are designed to do that with the new fuel off / engine run switch. Turn them to that setting, turn off econo mode, and let them run until they sputter and die, then turn them off all the way and pull the cord a few more times just to clear the jets. Seems to work great for me, I can leave them for months and they start on the first or second pull.


I thought there was only 1 way to turn them off? I just turn the on/off know at the bottom. When I do that, it shuts off almost immediately. Is that the correct way?


----------



## nhraracer90 (Oct 10, 2019)

Non ethanol gas is better than regular 87 right?


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

nhraracer90 said:


> Non ethanol gas is better than regular 87 right?



Yes.

I used to have that same issue. 8 to 10 pulls to get it started.
Starts 1st or 2nd pull ever since I ran some Chevron Tecron additive to it to clean the system and then started using the Stabil BLUE.
It has something in it that coats the entire inside of the tank, fuel lines and carb / jets ect. You can feel it in the fuel if you get some on your fingers. The Red StaBIL doesn't have it.

I was still having the start trouble when I used the red stabil.
But I think running the Tecron through it cleaned out the carb nicely.


But let's not overlook the obvious.....remove and check the plug gap(s) and recheck the air filters to maker sure they're clean. Something could have made a nest in there. You never know.



YMMV


----------



## captaindomon (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes, start this video at about 3:15. Notice they say it will take more pulls to start afterward, but they are just talking about a pull or two to get fuel into the carb again. This solves a lot of stale fuel issues: https://youtu.be/Unk0i9wCGII


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I dont like running the engine dry, it might be good for the carburetor but what about the engine? Its like your murdering the engine everytime you switch off


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I bought a couple of the EU2000's about 6 months before the 2200's came out. Wish I had waited. I notice the same thing with mine, not the easiest thing to start after they have sit for along time I did put one of the Hutch Mountain propane conversion kits on them and found that if you do not really purge the lines of air you can be pulling on the starter all day.


----------

